# IWN: unstable connection



## nekoexmachina (Jun 20, 2018)

I have a device:

```
iwn0@pci0:3:0:0:        class=0x028000 card=0x40628086 chip=0x08878086 rev=0xc4 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Centrino Wireless-N 2230'
    class      = network
```

This device is connected to WPA2 network using wpa_supplicant. 

Sometimes, device loses connectivity with 


```
iwn0: null_update_chw: need callback
wlan0: link state changed to DOWN
wlan0: link state changed to UP
```

Sometimes, this recovers over 1-2 minutes; sometimes, it just drops connection and never reconnects till reboot.
This problem was not experienced previously on Linux, at all, so I'd suppose that hardware itself should be alright.

What could be done?


----------

